# "Get serious and support your family"-yet another rant about family



## Sip (Aug 25, 2015)

Ah, where to begin. With a warning perhaps. This is a rant. Read, me bitching about my life. You have been warned.

My family is annoying the shit out of me. I don't know where in the magical papers I never signed it said I would agree to immediately grow up and do things everyone else does. I would like to see the paperwork, and to inspect my signature, as it is highly suspect. I also don't know when I gave everyone permission to comment on my aspirations and make suggestions. Maybe I missed that meeting? I don't know. I REALLY want to know where I agreed, upon entering a relationship, I would immediately align all my goals with my partner, abandon everything I had previously been working on, and subjugate my life to theirs. It just gets frustrating, people telling me where I'm supposed to go, who I'm supposed to be, asking what happened to me. Telling me I had "Such potential". Really? I've not been anywhere since april because I was trying to make sure my family would be alright and be housed up for the winter. I took in a guy I had known for two months and moved out of my grandparents house so he wouldn't be alone on the streets. I sold my laptop, actually the only thing I own of any real value, to pay for rent. I panhandled in the middle of town for three days and begged for odd jobs so that we could pay the deposit on our storage unit. I don't expect a gold star for these things, but to say I'm doing nothing about them and not trying is a fucking joke.


----------



## 4t7 (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome to the matrix. [emoji89] 

Wonderful place if I don't say so myself.

[emoji41] 

/sarcasm


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Aug 25, 2015)

I feel ya. its as if they wouldn't have repressed you, you would have gone out and done all the things that you wanted to get out of your system and become who you really want to be. Dealin with the same struggle but now my family is realising that I'm actually doing something with all this that they're beginning to change their minds.


----------



## creature (Aug 25, 2015)

you need to check your birth certificate..

if they inked & stamped your feet or hands, well.. then you willingly sold your soul by virtue of birth.

if, however, they placed no identifying marks on you or the document, you can claim ignorance & demand to be placed back in the womb.

if they decline, yer scott free..

unfortunately fugitive status is generated by the process of accusation... so.. sometimes the best thing is to not even *try* to explain yourself..
remember, being helped is not the same as being paid, & if people *demand* some sort of change or action on your part, in order for them to feel they have made a positive contribution to the world, put a fucking price tag on it & tell them "if you pay me, i will fucking try".

i believe, since you are trying to help them resolve their perceptions of justice into some tangible form of existential conduct, that you would be justified in charging them at *least* the wages of an entry level paralegal, which should run between 15 and 20 dollars an hour, depending on whatever region they are demanding that you live in. If location is an autonomous variable, choose hawaii & charge them 30...

in any case, for ever hour you try to do what they want.. look for work, run a newspaper route by bicycle, etc., charge them the 15 fucking dollars an hour, so you can make ends meet, doing what they say they *want* you to do, so they can feel they are doing whatever it is *they* want to do to make them feel the way they *want* to feel, right?

you will be rendering them a fucking service, and you deserve to be compensated for it.

if they are unwilling to do that, then they are low-life fucking scumbags, no matter *how* much love is involved..

shit fuck hell whore & puss..

charge them just for the grace they feel for making *you*

feel

*guilty*...




fuck.. that has to be worth *something*, right???


i'm gonna meditate on yer situation..

may have decent advice, a bit later...

fuck, man...

but you know.. people bitch because they are ok where *they* are, & that's all they have to measure by..

if it isn't outright prejudice, it sure as hell is outright stupidity..
& if it isn't *stupidity*..

then it's just fucking *laziness*, & *that* is what you have to call them on, since it is what they are
accusing
you


of..



the thing about love is that it is so absolute..
love, like water, seeking the path most direct from any point to *any other point most firstly available*, resolves itself by action.. it merely connects dots..

that is the first thing love does..

it isn't until it meets what it cannot change that it stores up enough force to do something like work of magnitude.. - thought, introspection.. consideration from another point of view..

if love will not do this when what it wishes would be a way it is not

then love transforms to tyranny

because it is guided by laziness...

it is guided by selfishness...

& it becomes fucking evil

& all that tells you is that you were never really loved to begin with,

but that you were really being held hostage by the desires of what others claimed they needed,

rather than your reasonable & personal exercise of freedom..

& if we are lucky...

really, really lucky...


that is what the war will be about....

.


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Aug 27, 2015)

Whoa !!


----------



## Sip (Aug 27, 2015)

creature said:


> you need to check your birth certificate..
> 
> if they inked & stamped your feet or hands, well.. then you willingly sold your soul by virtue of birth.
> 
> ...



Creature you are, as always, a poet with deep insight. I thank you for your response. I've simply decided to stop giving a shit about if my family and friends "Get it". Just going to do what I want, and whoever will be around will be around. It's funny how the only two people i've always known have loved me are the people willing to work with my erratic lifestyle, even if they don't grasp what I'm doing with my existence.


----------

